# My new jar



## idigjars (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello Glass buddies

 I was fortunate to acquire this Root jar at the Kalamazoo show yesterday.   The dealer held it back for me but had 20 other guys wanting to buy it.

 He's a good friend to keep it back for me.   

 This jars yellow color is great but the really unbelievable and greatest part about this new jar was the original Root Glass Company lid which is in such nice shape.   Hope you like my new jar.   Just sharing.   Paul


----------



## idigjars (Apr 14, 2013)

and the lid


----------



## idigjars (Apr 14, 2013)

Ps - I think it might be a sign the economy is coming back.  I had record sales at the show yesterday.   Best wishes to all finding or digging finds for your collections.  Paul


----------



## cookie (Apr 14, 2013)

Paul- super jar - tremendous color-really love the ROOT lid. That's a winner.


----------



## MNJars (Apr 14, 2013)

Love it!  I sent you an email.  Great find!


----------



## deenodean (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome lid , jar and color. What size is it?  Looks like a HG on this screen. The book says original lids are scarce and unpriced. You have a GOOD friend there that brushed off 20 potential buyers...[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome color!


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

Superb


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 14, 2013)

I had a chance to look at the jar early in the day. All I can say is that the picture just does not do the job of showing how nice this jar is. [8D][8D][8D]  Congratulations Paul!  George


----------



## zecritr (Apr 14, 2013)

vn[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 14, 2013)

That is one beautiful Jar!  I've never seen a Root jar in that color or a Root lid.  Is that some swirls I see in the glass?  Congrats!


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 14, 2013)

A random shot at the Kalamazoo show reveals a couple of folks deep into something about a fruit jar or some such strange object.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey George!  That's me in the pink shirt behind the jar display talking to my buddy Don.   Paul


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice Paul! Great catch. BTW, I have a 1/2 pint Cohansey up on eBay for those who might be interested.
 User Id treeguyfred, have a great day. I can't upload quality pix, all of mine are too big. Despite attempting to send them via email to my other email and back. Be well all.

 Fred


----------



## justanolddigger (Apr 16, 2013)

It was cool to see how jazzed you were to get the jar, and was very neat to be able to hold it, that lid is just amazing. Just good karma coming back to you. Thanks for sharing...Bill


----------



## Fruit Jars (Apr 16, 2013)

Paul,

 Thanks for sharing an awesome find.  Collecting over 30 years and never seen that lid.

 Jerry


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 16, 2013)

wow that jar is golden delicious!  Great lid too....congrats


----------



## jimsears (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Paul,

 I'm sorry I had to miss the K'zoo show, but unfortunately my Michigan trip had to be a week earlier.  That trip did include a nice visit with the former owner of the Root, who said that he was hoping to see some happy collectors at his table.  I'm very glad to hear that you are appreciating one of his jars.  Did you happen to get anything else from this dealer/friend? 

 Jim Sears


----------



## idigjars (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi folks, thanks for all the nice replies.

 Jim, that was the only jar I bought at the show.   I sent you a pm.   Best regards to all.  Paul


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 18, 2013)

That jar is an absolutely stunning color. Very nice. Plus the exceedingly rare lid makes that a top shelf jar in any collection.


----------

